# side by sides



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> I’m guessing that’s because they’re so popular.
> 
> I bought mine from Lindy Sales in Bay City. I suggest you call them and ask for Kurt Lindenberg. Maybe he can help you out. He gave me a great price and was very professional to deal with. I drove all the way from metro Detroit area to buy mine.


It's because they don't build many. I have only seen a couple while riding the trails in Lake County since they came out.


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

Polaris makes a good sxs. Several friends of mine run rzrs and rangers. No issues at all. I would go bigger than the 570 if you can afford it. A buddy has one and loves it but wishes he spent the extra coin for more power.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Stevens Cycle in Bay City has a Viking in stock, it's the loaded ranch model. $13,000.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jag1978 (Jul 27, 2015)

Yamaha is a tank and will go anywhere. It’s very smooth and safe. We also have a maverick, which is faster but slips more climbing hills.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

CandC in Brighton has camo wolverines for $8500!

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

hawgeye said:


> CandC in Brighton has camo wolverines for $8500!
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


WOW!!! That's a stupid low price!


----------



## jfishbones (Aug 12, 2009)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> WOW!!! That's a stupid low price!


Looks like a left over 2016. I wish it could seat 3.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

jfishbones said:


> Looks like a left over 2016. I wish it could seat 3.


You might be able to put a bench seat in the bed. I know you could find one for a Rhino.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

I've had a 800efi Ranger since 2005. It's been a good unit with minor issues and normal service since I've owned it. It's still running the original belt, but I'm taking it in tomorrow for service and a new one. Only thing I've never really liked is it's a little jerky backing up, but that's all belt drive issue and if you buy a Polaris that comes with the unit. 

I'm looking for a new one right now also and am thinking pretty seriously about the Honda 700/4 Deluxe. I haven't really been able to find anybody to say anything against them. 

I have a friend that sold a 900 Ranger that blew the motor recently to the tune of $3800. After he started looking around he found five others that have have had blown motors on newer 900's and 1000's.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

bucko12pt said:


> I've had a 800efi Ranger since 2005. It's been a good unit with minor issues and normal service since I've owned it. It's still running the original belt, but I'm taking it in tomorrow for service and a new one. Only thing I've *never really liked is it's a little jerky backing up, but that's all belt drive issue and if you buy a Polaris that comes with the unit. *
> 
> 
> 
> *I have a friend that sold a 900 Ranger that blew the motor recently to the tune of $3800. After he started looking around he found five others that have have had blown motors on newer 900's and 1000's.*







I hate the jerky issue also, its a pain in tight situations.

Do you know if this is all 900"s or range of years? Mine is a 2015 and I want to watch for it if its in the year range I have.


----------



## jfishbones (Aug 12, 2009)

bucko12pt said:


> I've had a 800efi Ranger since 2005. It's been a good unit with minor issues and normal service since I've owned it. It's still running the original belt, but I'm taking it in tomorrow for service and a new one. Only thing I've never really liked is it's a little jerky backing up, but that's all belt drive issue and if you buy a Polaris that comes with the unit.
> 
> I'm looking for a new one right now also and am thinking pretty seriously about the Honda 700/4 Deluxe. I haven't really been able to find anybody to say anything against them.
> 
> I have a friend that sold a 900 Ranger that blew the motor recently to the tune of $3800. After he started looking around he found five others that have have had blown motors on newer 900's and 1000's.


good info, thanks
I liked the 700-4, fyi you can get a 700-4 deulxe camo OTD for 12,800 from Hondea East in Maumee ohio.
The only thing holdng me back are the back seats are small, pretty much kid use only so 4 adults is out for anything longer than 30 minutes. Also, the 3 speed trans needs lower ranges for towing food plot implements IMO. I like the new 6 speed transmissions in the 1000 but they are big bucks.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

A friend of mine had his Po-Po 900cc motor blow up. I think it had something to do with the air filter allowing too must dust/debris get by it and it causing premature wear in the cylinder because of it.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

GrizzlyHunter said:


> A friend of mine had his Po-Po 900cc motor blow up. I think it had something to do with the air filter allowing too must dust/debris get by it and it causing premature wear in the cylinder because of it.


That's the main problem with many SXS's. Guys don't install their filter and cover correctly or they don't change/clean them often enough. My neighbor has over 5K trouble free miles on his 900 Ranger. I have always ridden Polaris sleds and own a Polaris ATV. The air filter and intake location on the Teryx was one thing that pushed me towards the Kawasaki, plus it came with a 3 year warranty. The Teryx V-twin is a torque monster. Even when I trail ride I don't have a place that I could get up to 50 mph, so it's top speed doesn't bother me. 

Even though I had bad luck with my Rhino, I would have been interested in the Wolverine R-spec if it would have been released before I bought my Teryx4. I'm curious how comfortable those seats are compared to the Honda, which are horrible.


----------



## jfishbones (Aug 12, 2009)

I am thinking about pulling the trigger on a Mule Pro FXR.
The things are beasts, they weigh 1764lbs which is way more than most other brands. I like the 3 cylinder chery motor, air intake is high, 2000lb towing, 1000lb bed, 3 full size adults and a shorter turning radius. Seems like a machine that will last.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

One word-

Honda!


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

jfishbones said:


> I am thinking about pulling the trigger on a Mule Pro FXR.
> The things are beasts, they weigh 1764lbs which is way more than most other brands. I like the 3 cylinder chery motor, air intake is high, 2000lb towing, 1000lb bed, 3 full size adults and a shorter turning radius. Seems like a machine that will last.


 Excellent choice for a work machine! They have a lot going for them. I am between a defender and the fxr, we already have two mules on the farm. The 2 mules we have will stay but a new toy for the old man is on the horizon and I would like a little top end. I went to buy a Honda 1000 last summer but changed my mind after driving it.


----------



## jfishbones (Aug 12, 2009)

plugger said:


> Excellent choice for a work machine! They have a lot going for them. I am between a defender and the fxr, we already have two mules on the farm. The 2 mules we have will stay but a new toy for the old man is on the horizon and I would like a little top end. I went to buy a Honda 1000 last summer but changed my mind after driving it.


I have been reading that those new 1000 Hondas are not prime time yet, something about clutch issues and big $$$$


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

jfishbones said:


> I have been reading that those new 1000 Hondas are not prime time yet, something about clutch issues and big $$$$


 The Honda 1000 may have the clutch issues fixed somewhat. They still don't recommend using it hard like we do the mules. with the mules we often hook on full loads of hay. we have had zero belt problems. Our dealer said if we did that with his Honda we kill it the first time. We went to the airport in Baldwin last summer and they had a setup where you could drive several different brands of sxs. The Honda seem to have good power but extremely hot in the cab and the gear whine noise was bad! Women seemed to most effected by the gear whine noise as they hear higher frequencies than men. Another sxs that impressed me was the Can-Am Defender. Well the Can-Am x3 was also impressive if you want a full blown performance machine. If I were to buy a Honda, it was my first thought, it would be the 700. The problem I have with the 700 is the rear differential is always locked, no turf mode. I want something that wont tear up the yard or other areas when I don't need all out traction. The 700 has a three speed automotive type tranny that is a little more stout than the 700.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter (Jun 17, 2005)

I think it depends on your usage. If you're going to use it as a workhorse then the Mule is a GREAT machine. If you're going to ride it on the trails the majority of the time then I would consider something else.

Good luck deciding...and buying.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

My recommendation would be:
Buy and inexpensive tractor like an 8n for food plot work and a trail machine for having fun. Most side by sides are not made for pulling an implement for any length of time.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

plugger said:


> The Honda 1000 may have the clutch issues fixed somewhat. They still don't recommend using it hard like we do the mules. with the mules we often hook on full loads of hay. we have had zero belt problems. Our dealer said if we did that with his Honda we kill it the first time. We went to the airport in Baldwin last summer and they had a setup where you could drive several different brands of sxs. The Honda seem to have good power but extremely hot in the cab and the gear whine noise was bad! Women seemed to most effected by the gear whine noise as they hear higher frequencies than men. Another sxs that impressed me was the Can-Am Defender. Well the Can-Am x3 was also impressive if you want a full blown performance machine. If I were to buy a Honda, it was my first thought, it would be the 700. The problem I have with the 700 is the rear differential is always locked, no turf mode. I want something that wont tear up the yard or other areas when I don't need all out traction. The 700 has a three speed automotive type tranny that is a little more stout than the 700.


My parent's Honda is getting a heat reflector kit, free. It was hot.
I think the whine has subsided with more run time.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Anybody know anything about the Cub Cadet side by sides, my neighbor has one for sale I'm not sure what year it is it doesn't look very old?


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Im on my second Ranger, a Camo 570 Mid size Crew, I love it. Had a 05 full size 500 before that, loved it too. Had a girl and needed more room so I sold the 05 and got a '16. I love Polaris. Try Monroe Motorsports.


----------



## jfishbones (Aug 12, 2009)

Luv2hunteup said:


> My recommendation would be:
> Buy and inexpensive tractor like an 8n for food plot work and a trail machine for having fun. Most side by sides are not made for pulling an implement for any length of time.


I got a 30HP with front loader to do the tilling etc. I need a unit that can carry more than 1 person, aide in stand setups etc, and I dont like pulling a drag and cultipacker with the heavy tracker after I just seed tilled up soil, it leaves pretty good ruts.


----------



## jfishbones (Aug 12, 2009)

J


mattawanhunter said:


> Anybody know anything about the Cub Cadet side by sides, my neighbor has one for sale I'm not sure what year it is it doesn't look very old?


Just that I was told that they were motors and assembled for Cub Cadet by one of the Chinese knock off's.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

FREEPOP said:


> My parent's Honda is getting a heat reflector kit, free. It was hot.
> I think the whine has subsided with more run time.


 If you go to the Honda pioneer forum most of the people that ride a lot are installing fans that were originally intended for boat bilges, 4". By pumping enough air into the engine area they are able to dissipate the heat. This is used along with the Honda kit and is supposed to make them bearable.


----------



## ONEIDABOW1 (Aug 14, 2009)

jfishbones said:


> I was thinking of buying a new ranger 570 full size but I keep reading that Polaris has some major quality issues and these things are in the shop all the time.
> Having never owned one I was hoping for some feedback from guys I trust here on MS.
> I am looking for something I can get 3 in but not too large. Primarily used for food plot work, hunting and occasional up north back roads / trail riding.
> Any suggestions / experiences are much appreciated.


How much are you willing to spend?


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

jfishbones said:


> J
> 
> Just that I was told that they were motors and assembled for
> Thanks for the warning!
> ...


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

I recommend this windshield for whichever machine you buy. I have one on my Teryx and would not buy any other one. It's nice to open it up when it's hot out or you can crack it open to let a little air through when it's not so hot.

https://www.superatv.com/kawasaki-teryx-750-800-scratch-resistant-flip-windshield


----------



## jfishbones (Aug 12, 2009)

MossyHorns said:


> I recommend this windshield for whichever machine you buy. I have one on my Teryx and would not buy any other one. It's nice to open it up when it's hot out or you can crack it open to let a little air through when it's not so hot.
> 
> https://www.superatv.com/kawasaki-teryx-750-800-scratch-resistant-flip-windshield


Thanks for the tip, i was looking at the full tip out.
does that line / break in the windows bother your vision at all?


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

jfishbones said:


> Thanks for the tip, i was looking at the full tip out.
> does that line / break in the windows bother your vision at all?


Not at all on my Teryx. I was concerned about it too, but it's plenty low for me.


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

FREEPOP said:


> My parent's Honda is getting a heat reflector kit, free. It was hot.
> I think the whine has subsided with more run time.


I stopped by the Honda shop in Gaylord today. All new Honda Pioneers are red flagged for the heat shield. They cannot sell any new until they get the parts. There will be a recall for all existing units for that fix also. I was kind of leaning toward the Pioneer 700/4 Deluxe, but the guy at the store said they don't even stock them, order only. He said the 1000 is only about $2k more and a better unit with the 6 speed trans, 5 passenger seating and not as noisy. I wonder if that's the real reason, or there's an issue with the 700??? Haven't heard anything but good revues from 700 owners.

They must have 150 units, or more in Gaylord, Honda, Polaris, Can Am, Yamaha and maybe more. Almost all UTV's, Razr's etc, few 4 wheelers.

Guess it's back to the drawing board for me. I've had such good luck with Honda ATV's, I'm still leaning toward the Pioneer to replace my Ranger.


----------



## jfishbones (Aug 12, 2009)

bucko12pt said:


> I stopped by the Honda shop in Gaylord today. All new Honda Pioneers are red flagged for the heat shield. They cannot sell any new until they get the parts. There will be a recall for all existing units for that fix also. I was kind of leaning toward the Pioneer 700/4 Deluxe, but the guy at the store said they don't even stock them, order only. He said the 1000 is only about $2k more and a better unit with the 6 speed trans, 5 passenger seating and not as noisy. I wonder if that's the real reason, or there's an issue with the 700??? Haven't heard anything but good revues from 700 owners.
> 
> They must have 150 units, or more in Gaylord, Honda, Polaris, Can Am, Yamaha and maybe more. Almost all UTV's, Razr's etc, few 4 wheelers.
> 
> Guess it's back to the drawing board for me. I've had such good luck with Honda ATV's, I'm still leaning toward the Pioneer to replace my Ranger.


Are their prices any better at the store vs their online prices?


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Surprised no one mentioned the artic cat prowler 4x4.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

mjh4 said:


> Surprised no one mentioned the artic cat prowler 4x4.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Probably because Arctic Cat don't make them anymore! A new company bought the ATV/utv line, Trexton, and are making the same old designs.

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

hawgeye said:


> Probably because Arctic Cat don't make them anymore! A new company bought the ATV/utv line, Trexton, and are making the same old designs.
> 
> Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


They bought all of Arctic Cat including snowmobiles. Their ATV/UTV line has never impressed me.


----------

